# Mulan: Bei Amazon und Google günstiger als bei Disney +



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Mulan: Bei Amazon und Google günstiger als bei Disney +*

						Die Realverfilmung von Mulan wird es bald auch bei der Konkurrenz zu sehen geben. Der Disney-Film wird hierbei günstiger angeboten, als beim Streaming-Dienst Disney Plus.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Mulan: Bei Amazon und Google günstiger als bei Disney +*


----------



## SFT-GSG (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich dachte immer wir sind hier bei pcgh und nicht bei Video, Film und Verleih. Abgesehen das wieder die Werbekennzeichnung fehlt.... Werdet ihr eigentlich oft abgemahnt? Oder soll das durch die Erhöhung des printabos kompensiert werden? Wieder ein (Werbe)Artikel der mMn hier eigentlich nix verloren hat.


----------



## docdent (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich war familiär genötigt, den Film mit anzusehen. Ich kenne die Zeichentrick-Fassung nicht. Die Realverfilmung ist ganz nett, aber so vorhersehbar, dass absolut keine Begeisterung aufkommt. Dafür würde ich keinen Cent zahlen. Überraschende Wendung? Charakterzeichnung? Fehlanzeige. Ein Drehbuch wie aus den 1960ern.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Oktober 2020)

Finde den Preis zu hoch. 22 € Film und dazu der Disney+ Abo Preis. 
Die Spinnen doch alle inzwischen.

Ok, schauen den Film 2 oder mehr an, wird es daheim billiger als im Kino. Aber als Einzelperson ist das kein gutes Angebot.


----------



## mannefix (5. Oktober 2020)

22 Flocken? Ja, klar das Geld muss reingeholt werden. Aber so? Ich soll 78 Euro für Disney zahlen, dann 22 Euro fürs Ausleihen, sind schon 100 Euro. Dann vielleicht den Film später kaufen für 18-20 Euro??

Ist der Film, der oft (politisch) kritisiert wird, so gut? Für mich irgendwie zu teuer und uninteressant.


----------



## Kondar (5. Oktober 2020)

> 22 Euro Leihgebühr.


Tja.  Irgendwie bin ich wohl zu realistisch. 
Der Mensch lernt einfach nicht aus Fehler.
Als DVD Filme so viel kosteten hatte viele die 0€ aus dem Netz genommen.
Als BR Filme sogar billiger wurden und sich Streamdienste für weniger € etablierten ist die Raub-Mord-kopiererei
auf dem niedrigsten Stand gefallen.
Nun steigen die Preise der Streamdienste, man "braucht" mehr Dienste und man soll noch mehr 
Leigbebühr zahlen als man den Film (etwas) später auf kaufen kann?
Zusätzlich wird die Kaufversion absichtlich unaktraktiver gemacht.
Irgendwie weiß ich schon wie das wieder enden wird...


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Oktober 2020)

docdent schrieb:


> Ich war familiär genötigt, den Film mit anzusehen. Ich kenne die Zeichentrick-Fassung nicht. Die Realverfilmung ist ganz nett, aber so vorhersehbar, dass absolut keine Begeisterung aufkommt. Dafür würde ich keinen Cent zahlen. Überraschende Wendung? Charakterzeichnung? Fehlanzeige. Ein Drehbuch wie aus den 1960ern.


Disney hat der Realverfilmung offenbar seine politische Agenda übergeworfen, was der Geschichte und den Charakteren offenbar schadet. Ähnlich wie bei Star Wars im Endeffekt, wo starke Frauen porträtiert werden sollen, dies aber auf eine Art und Weise geschieht, dass sich kein Zuschauer mit ihnen identifizieren kann, und oftmals eben das Gegenteil dieser Intention erreicht wird.


----------



## dada82 (5. Oktober 2020)

Mulan: Bei Amazon und Google günstiger als bei Disney+ ???? 

Überall kostet dieser Film 22€ laut eurem Bericht. Also überall selbe Preis, das Disney+ Abo haben die meisten nicht wegen Mulan, sondern eher wegen Marvel oder Star Wars etc. ergo haben die Abokosten hier absolut null relevanz. P.S. man braucht ihn ja nicht gleich anschauen, denn ab Dezember ist er sogar umme.
Also wird er bei Disney+ sogar bald extrem billiger als bei Google oder Amazon. Wer ihn schauen will + Marvel + Star Wars... 1 Monat abonieren im Dezember (gleich wieder kündigen) und sogar mehr schauen als nur Mulan für paar €. Dies würde auf Google oder Amazon dann unmengen kosten oder nicht mal geben was man da geboten bekäme. Also für den einen ok den anderen halt nicht, muss jeder für sich wissen.

Was soll dieser Beitrag also bezwecken??? Ausser Klickbait oder den Leser wütent zu machen, dass 22€ Leihgebüren unverschämt sind? Tja es gibt halt Fans die zahlen dass, genau so wie Nvidia Fans 1500 Takken für eine Grafikkarte raushauen und 4 Wochen  oder länger warten müssen oder sogar mit glück sofort crashende bekammen und auf fix warten mussten. Erster sein und gleich haben oder wie hier schauen, scheint den meisten mitlerweile wichtiger zu sein als Qualität zu annehmbaren Preisen. Oder dann holen wenn es sich echt lohnt.
Wenn 3/10 den leihen (66€) anstatt 10/10 für 3-5€ (30-50€) haben die mehr eingenommen und pfeifen auf die 7 wütenden Menschen 

Thats the way it is


----------



## docdent (5. Oktober 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Disney hat der Realverfilmung offenbar seine politische Agenda übergeworfen, was der Geschichte und den Charakteren offenbar schadet. Ähnlich wie bei Star Wars im Endeffekt, wo starke Frauen porträtiert werden sollen, dies aber auf eine Art und Weise geschieht, dass sich kein Zuschauer mit ihnen identifizieren kann, und oftmals eben das Gegenteil dieser Intention erreicht wird.


Bei Star Wars VIII ist das emanzipatorische Frauenbild teilweise unerträglich dick aufgetragen. Genauso dämlich wie die neuerdings erzwungene Diversität, wo historisch absurd falsch in Filme Rollen für POC hineingeschrieben werden.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (5. Oktober 2020)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Film sein Geld nicht wert- und das Zahlungsmodell zumindest diskussionwürdig ist, sollte man sich ganz genau überlegen, ob man diesen Film, bzw. diese Art Film, unterstützen möchte. Von einer Regimetreuen Schauspielerin angefangen über Danksagungen an Chinesische Regionen, in denen es Umerziehungslager für ( oder besser gesagt gegen)  muslimische Menschen gibt, hin zu Produktionsfirmen, die nur noch einen Brei für die vielversprechendste Käuferschicht, das chinesische Kino, produzieren.
Edit:
Auch wenn Film schon lange so funktioniert, in den 80'ern und 90'ern waren es halt die patriotischen Amerikaner, die die Welt gegen den Russen und Chinesen retten, finde ich diese Entwicklung weiterhin besorgniserregend und daraus entstehende Filme, welche als Kunst verstanden werden, werden diesem Anspruch nicht mehr gerecht werden können.


----------



## derneuemann (5. Oktober 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Finde den Preis zu hoch. 22 € Film und dazu der Disney+ Abo Preis.
> Die Spinnen doch alle inzwischen.
> 
> Ok, schauen den Film 2 oder mehr an, wird es daheim billiger als im Kino. Aber als Einzelperson ist das kein gutes Angebot.



Auch mein Gedanke, einfach etwas zu hoch. Im Kino zahle ich 14 Euro, mit gigantischer Akustik und großer Leinwand.
Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum ich bei Disney, wo ich tatsächlich auch ein Abo habe, 22 Eruo Leihgebühr zahlen sollte. Einfach zu viel.



mannefix schrieb:


> 22 Flocken? Ja, klar das Geld muss reingeholt werden. Aber so? Ich soll 78 Euro für Disney zahlen, dann 22 Euro fürs Ausleihen, sind schon 100 Euro. Dann vielleicht den Film später kaufen für 18-20 Euro??
> 
> Ist der Film, der oft (politisch) kritisiert wird, so gut? Für mich irgendwie zu teuer und uninteressant.



Das mit dem Kaufen hat sich ja beim Abo erledigt. Denn der Film, um bei deisem Beispiel zu bleiben, ist ab Dezember, für alle mit Abo im Paket drin, was wieder sehr zügig ist.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Disney hat der Realverfilmung offenbar seine politische Agenda übergeworfen, was der Geschichte und den Charakteren offenbar schadet. Ähnlich wie bei Star Wars im Endeffekt, wo starke Frauen porträtiert werden sollen, dies aber auf eine Art und Weise geschieht, dass sich kein Zuschauer mit ihnen identifizieren kann, und oftmals eben das Gegenteil dieser Intention erreicht wird.



Welcher starke weiblich Charakter bei Star Wars.  



dada82 schrieb:


> Mulan: Bei Amazon und Google günstiger als bei Disney+ ????
> 
> Überall kostet dieser Film 22€ laut eurem Bericht. Also überall selbe Preis, das Disney+ Abo haben die meisten nicht wegen Mulan, sondern eher wegen Marvel oder Star Wars etc. ergo haben die Abokosten hier absolut null relevanz. P.S. man braucht ihn ja nicht gleich anschauen, denn ab Dezember ist er sogar umme.
> Also wird er bei Disney+ sogar bald extrem billiger als bei Google oder Amazon. Wer ihn schauen will + Marvel + Star Wars... 1 Monat abonieren im Dezember (gleich wieder kündigen) und sogar mehr schauen als nur Mulan für paar €. Dies würde auf Google oder Amazon dann unmengen kosten oder nicht mal geben was man da geboten bekäme. Also für den einen ok den anderen halt nicht, muss jeder für sich wissen.
> ...



Letztendlich funktioniert deine Rechnung halt für die jeweiligen Anbieter.



docdent schrieb:


> Bei Star Wars VIII ist das emanzipatorische Frauenbild teilweise unerträglich dick aufgetragen. Genauso dämlich wie die neuerdings erzwungene Diversität, wo historisch absurd falsch in Filme Rollen für POC hineingeschrieben werden.


Welche Frauen meinst du in Teil VIII
Was ist POC?


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Oktober 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Welcher starke weiblich Charakter bei Star Wars.


Ray oder Admiral Holdo.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (5. Oktober 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Was ist POC?


Proof of Concept, in diesem Fall aber eher People of Color.
Was mich an dem augenscheinlich starken Frauenbild und in Mulan stört, ist die Tatsache, dass


Spoiler



hinter ihrer Stärke inhaltlich nur ihre Gabe steckt und sie ohne diese von wem auch immer gegebene Gabe auch nur eine gewöhnlich Frau wäre, die wohl nicht den Kaiser gerettet hätte. Wo wir gerade dabei sind, hat immernoch der Kaiser, ein Mann, das Sagen in dieser Welt und steht weit über der noch so emanzipierten, vor Superkraft strotzdenden Provilnzlerin.
Also auch, wenn sich der Film feministisch gibt, ist er es in meinen Augen nicht. Mulan ist keine Frau, die es schafft, sich in einer Männerwelt zu beweisen, sie ist eine Superheldin, die weiterhin der Männerwelt untersteht.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Oktober 2020)

Kupferrrohr schrieb:


> Proof of Concept, in diesem Fall aber eher People of Color.
> Was mich an dem augenscheinlich starken Frauenbild und in Mulan stört, ist die Tatsache, dass
> 
> 
> ...


Genau dein letzter Satz trifft es genau (auch bezogen auf Star Wars). Durch diesen selbst unterworfenem Zwang erschafft Disney im Endeffekt schwächere (Frauen)-Charaktere. Während Zeichentrick-Mulan zeigt, was man sich selbst erarbeiten kann, zeigt Real-Mulan, du musst ein Superheld sein, um weiterzukommen - ziemlich deprimierend. Zeigt aber auch, was für Vollpfosten bei Disney zur Zeit am Werk sind.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (5. Oktober 2020)

docdent schrieb:


> Ich war familiär genötigt, den Film mit anzusehen. Ich kenne die Zeichentrick-Fassung nicht. Die Realverfilmung ist ganz nett, aber so vorhersehbar, dass absolut keine Begeisterung aufkommt. Dafür würde ich keinen Cent zahlen. Überraschende Wendung? Charakterzeichnung? Fehlanzeige. Ein Drehbuch wie aus den 1960ern.


Die Zeichentrickfassung war besser. Vor allem die gezeichnete und gesprochene Hauptfigur.
Die neue, echte, ist halt eine Nationalistin, die sich öffentlich über die Niederschlagung der Demokratiebewegung in Hongkong gefreut hat.



derneuemann schrieb:


> Welcher starke weiblich Charakter bei Star Wars.


Prinzessin Leia fand ich eigentlich immer emanzipiert genug, aber ich bin auch ein 1988er Baujahr und "Millennial".
Keine Ahnung was heutzutage nach Ansicht radikaler Jungfeministinen die "Mindestanforderung" für Emanzipation ist.

Und abgesehen davon, dass Star Wars seit der Disney-Übernahme für mich gestorben ist, finde ich die aktuelle Besetzung teilweise extrem nervtötend. Als hätte man psychisch vorbelastete Angehörige der Generation Z aus ihrem Safespace geholt und in Kostüme gesteckt.


----------



## Rgbroach (5. Oktober 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Vor allem die gezeichnete und gesprochene Hauptfigur.
> Die neue, echte, ist halt eine Nationalistin, die sich öffentlich über die Niederschlagung der Demokratiebewegung in Hongkong gefreut hat.



Ihre politische Ansichten hat nichts mit dem Film zu tun.


----------



## derneuemann (5. Oktober 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ray oder Admiral Holdo.


Holdo war doch ok, Ray ist was das angeht, der Witz.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Oktober 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Holdo war doch ok, Ray ist was das angeht, der Witz.


Ray war ohne Zweifel noch schlimmer. Holdo sollte ein kompetenter General sein, verhält sich aber überhaupt nicht so (vom äußeren ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## derneuemann (5. Oktober 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Die Zeichentrickfassung war besser. Vor allem die gezeichnete und gesprochene Hauptfigur.
> Die neue, echte, ist halt eine Nationalistin, die sich öffentlich über die Niederschlagung der Demokratiebewegung in Hongkong gefreut hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Leia passt genau! Starke Frau in einer Männerdominierten Welt, fertig. (Ob es am Alter hängt, bin von 1983) 
Muss mich da outen, finde die neuen Filme stark, richtig stark, nur leider ging es für mich, in Episode VIII mit Ray komplett den Bach runter.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ray war ohne Zweifel noch schlimmer. Holdo sollte ein kompetenter General sein, verhält sich aber überhaupt nicht so (vom äußeren ganz zu schweigen).


Das Äußere klar, aber das Verhalten... Ich weiß es gar nicht mehr, was genau, oder wie genau Holdo sich so verhalten hat.
Welcher Film General, verhält sich schon wie ein echter 
Jedenfalls störte die mich nicht so.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (5. Oktober 2020)

Rgbroach schrieb:


> Ihre politische Ansichten hat nichts mit dem Film zu tun.


Wirklich? Das ist neu. 
Gilt das in Zukunft auch bei Riefenstahl oder Eisenstein Filmen?


----------



## Lotto (5. Oktober 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Auch mein Gedanke, einfach etwas zu hoch. Im Kino zahle ich 14 Euro, mit gigantischer Akustik und großer Leinwand.
> Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum ich bei Disney, wo ich tatsächlich auch ein Abo habe, 22 Eruo Leihgebühr zahlen sollte. Einfach zu viel.



Das Dilemma  ist halt, dass du im Kino den Preis pro PErson zahlst. Im Online-Stream kannst du aber beliebig viele Leute in deinem Wohnzimmer versammeln, ja es können sogar mehrere Leute an unterschiedlichen Orten zeitversetzt sehen (da die Leihgebühr ja für einen bestimmten Zeitraum gilt).
Bei Filmen die bereits im Kino den Großteil der Einnahmen generiert haben mag das egal sein (diese werden ja auch nur für 3-5 Euro verliehen), aber bei einem Blockbuster der nie im Kino lief geht die Rechnung sonst einfach nicht auf.

Als Einzelperson würde ich auch nie einen Film für 22 Euro leihen, aber mit 4-5 Personen? Warum nicht? Selbst für 3 Personen ist der Preis fair.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Oktober 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Das Äußere klar, aber das Verhalten... Ich weiß es gar nicht mehr, was genau, oder wie genau Holdo sich so verhalten hat.
> Welcher Film General, verhält sich schon wie ein echter
> Jedenfalls störte die mich nicht so.


Sie verhält sich eher wie ein Kind als ein erfahrener General. Sie baut kein Vertrauen zu ihren untergebenen auf, sondern macht sie öffentlich nieder. Sie zieht Diskussionen mit Poe auf eine persönliche Ebene anstatt mit ihm eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## mannefix (5. Oktober 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Auch mein Gedanke, einfach etwas zu hoch. Im Kino zahle ich 14 Euro, mit gigantischer Akustik und großer Leinwand.
> Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum ich bei Disney, wo ich tatsächlich auch ein Abo habe, 22 Eruo Leihgebühr zahlen sollte. Einfach zu viel.
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn Du den Film nach 12 Monaten gucken willst, neues Abo? 78 +22(Film ausleihen)+78 (Abopreis Verlängerung)


----------



## Palmdale (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann bei den Produktionskosten durchaus nachvollziehen, dass mit dem Entfall fast sämtlicher Kinoeinnahmen (man darf hier wohl gut 250 - 500 Millionen Dollar Einnahmen annehmen) der Film nicht vom Start weg gratis ins Abo gestellt wird. Obs dann 22€ rechtfertigt, muss die Familie selbst entscheiden - ein Kinobesuch wäre wohl ab 2 Personen teurer geworden (wobei auch das für und wider hat). 

Ich persönlich kann jedoch auf den Übergang ins Abo warten, so eilig hab ichs nicht.


----------



## docdent (5. Oktober 2020)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Welche Frauen meinst du in Teil VIII
> Was ist POC?


V.A.: Admiral Amilyn Holdo, teilweise auch Leia, die statt die Männer einfach in ihren Plan einzuweihen, diese einfach auflaufen ließen.
POC= People of Color, d.h Nicht-Weiße


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (5. Oktober 2020)

Warum Amazon nicht mal links liegen lassen? Es gibt ja genügend Kritik an dem Laden. Sogar hier gab es bereits kritische Beiträge dazu (hier und da). Naja, und Google ist da auch nicht besser. Es soll auch andere Händler und Streamingdienste geben, munkelt mensch ...


----------



## derneuemann (6. Oktober 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das Dilemma  ist halt, dass du im Kino den Preis pro PErson zahlst. Im Online-Stream kannst du aber beliebig viele Leute in deinem Wohnzimmer versammeln, ja es können sogar mehrere Leute an unterschiedlichen Orten zeitversetzt sehen (da die Leihgebühr ja für einen bestimmten Zeitraum gilt).
> Bei Filmen die bereits im Kino den Großteil der Einnahmen generiert haben mag das egal sein (diese werden ja auch nur für 3-5 Euro verliehen), aber bei einem Blockbuster der nie im Kino lief geht die Rechnung sonst einfach nicht auf.
> 
> Als Einzelperson würde ich auch nie einen Film für 22 Euro leihen, aber mit 4-5 Personen? Warum nicht? Selbst für 3 Personen ist der Preis fair.



Ich empfinde es doch noch als großen Unterschied, ob jemand ein Kino betreiben muss, mit Personal, mit Technik, mit Pacht usw., oder ich einen Film auf einem Fernseher daheim schaue. Von daher finde ich, wie gesagt 22 Euro zu viel für eine Leihgebühr. Es muss ja eine Mischkalkulation sein, also nicht für 5 Personen, über zwei Haushalte und auch nicht für 1 Person, sondern im Mittel vermutlich 2-3 Personen.

Nur meine Meinung dazu.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Sie verhält sich eher wie ein Kind als ein erfahrener General. Sie baut kein Vertrauen zu ihren untergebenen auf, sondern macht sie öffentlich nieder. Sie zieht Diskussionen mit Poe auf eine persönliche Ebene anstatt mit ihm eine Lösung zu finden.


Stimmt.



mannefix schrieb:


> Und wenn Du den Film nach 12 Monaten gucken willst, neues Abo? 78 +22(Film ausleihen)+78 (Abopreis Verlängerung)



Abo sagt es ja schon. Man hat keine Kaufrechte erworben. Für die Zeit der Nutzung, steht dir der Inhalt zur Verfügung.
Also kannst du für nur 6,99 Euro, eine Vielzahl von Filmen schauen, ab Dezember auch Mulan.

Nur um das mal positiver auszudrücken, wenn einem das Abo Prinzip nicht passt, dann nutzt man eben  kein Netflix, Disney+, Amazon Prime, Maxdome, usw.



docdent schrieb:


> V.A.: Admiral Amilyn Holdo, teilweise auch Leia, die statt die Männer einfach in ihren Plan einzuweihen, diese einfach auflaufen ließen.
> POC= People of Color, d.h Nicht-Weiße


Ja stimmt.


----------

